
The NES turns 30: How it began, worked, and saved an industry - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/07/time-to-feel-old-inside-the-nes-on-its-30th-birthday/
======
acuozzo
NES game development is alive and well over at
[http://www.nesdev.com/](http://www.nesdev.com/)

------
tracker1
What's funny, is my biggest reason for getting in on Ouya was to play classic
game roms on a fairly standard platform (unlike a home theater pc, which has
more variety).

